# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Bending J or U-tubes

## RonWill

Hi all,
I'm converting a few tanks to use overflow boxes and the end result will be a rack of glass tanks, serviced by recirculating manifold.

Besides using PVC pipes and elbow joints, I'd want to use J or U tubes and it doesn't matter if these are clear acrylic or grey PVC. Outer diameter is ideally 1in. or 20mm.

I'm also contemplating the purchase of a PVC pipe bender but still, it's only good up to 90 degrees, not a U shape.

Anyone here good with making U tubes? I tried but ended up with lots of kinks and folds at the inner bend. Ditto using springs and salt.

Suggestions?? I really need to cut back on time spent in maintenance!

----------


## RonWill

hmm... it is either nobody caught on to what I was trying to do or no one here bend their own tubes!  :Confused:  

Since I was immobile for a while, recuperating with little else to do, here's how I spent my time when the kids are in school.


Bent everything I could get my hands on; PVC plumbing pipes, UGF uplift tubes, electrical conduit pipes and in the process, almost bent my own fingers too!  :Shocked:

----------


## Green Baron

Ronnie,
Wow, looks like you are getting very good at bending pipes. What is the trick ?

----------


## RonWill

Gan,
No trick. Just scorched fingers, a few blisters, many deformed tubes and yes, lots of patience and practice  :Wink:  

I learnt a long time ago, "_Give me a fish and I'll eat for a day. TEACH me to fish and I'll eat for a lifetime_".

For those interested, gimme a show of hands and I'll rig up a webbie when time allows. If not, experiment on your own first then get back to me.

----------


## KillieOrCory

Ronnie they look great.

A mate of mine here just setup a new pipe system for his air pump. Rather than the usual irrigation pipe/hose that most people use he used pvc pipes that he bent into very neat lines. He showed me his DIY pipe bender. 

I'll try to take pick of his set-up etx. to give you ideas how he has done his. Though I know this is a bit too late  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RonWill

Serkan, it's never too late to adopt different ideas. Heck, even old dogs can learn new tricks!

Irrigation drip lines are an exception in 'regular' homes since most of us live in highrise apartments but I do have enough bits and pieces for a flow-through filtration system. However, these aren't as cheap or easily available as standard PVC hose/parts, which are good for both plumbing and air delivery manifolds.

Please do post up the pics when you're ready.

----------


## housefull

whats the white thing in front of the canister.
btw nice setup bro. post a picture after the water has cleared up bro!

----------


## RonWill

> whats the white thing in front of the canister...


 Don't mean to sound funny but I have no idea what you're talking about! This thread was started some four years ago and I no longer have as many tanks to justify a recirculating system.

Welcome anyway and take the time to look around. There are good bits of info being exchanged and also in the archive.

----------

